# دورة كاملة فيديو عربي لـ SolidWorks 2010



## أبوعبدالله (17 مايو 2009)

دورة كاملة فيديو عربي لـ SolidWorks 2010​ 

إخواني الاعزاء أنا مهندس تصميم ميكانيكي واستخدم solidworks في عملي و انوي ان شاء الله تسجيل دورة فيديو عربي لـ SolidWorks 2010 أول ما ينزل طبعاً ومحتوى هذه الدورة طبقا للجدول المعتمد من الشركة ، ولكن لتكون الدورة اكثر فعالية أود ان من عنده تساؤل او مشكلة تقابله يطرح السؤال هنا أو ارسله هنا [email protected] حتى نغطيه في الدورة وتعم الفائدة والدورة مجانية ، وهي كالتالي :​ 

1- Modeling (2 DVD )​ 

Essential​ 

Advanced​ 

2- Drawing (1 DVD )​ 

3- Simulation (Optional according to my free time )​ 


واحب ان اخبركم ان اول نسخة تجريبية من 2010 ستكون متاحة في شهر 6/2009

الهدف من الدورة "علم ينتفع به"


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (17 مايو 2009)

مشكور ولاكن وين الافلام العربية كما وعت


----------



## أبوعبدالله (17 مايو 2009)

أنا لم اصنعها بعد ولكني اريد استفسارات نجيب عنها في الدورة لتكون ذات مستوى عالي


----------



## محمد ميكانو (17 مايو 2009)

ارجوك ياخي وفر هذه الدورات ولك الاجر والثواب ,اخوك المهندس ميكانو من العراق


----------



## cadcamsy (17 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (17 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا فهمت ان حضرتك هتأجل بدايه الدورة لحد اصدار النسخه التجريبيه من البرنامج في شهر 6 
فنرجوا التوضيح متي سيتم البدايه في الدورة؟ وكذلك ايضا هل يوجد اختلافات في الاصدار ل2010 عن الاصدارات السابقه
كون حضرتك تنتظر نزول النسخه التجريبيه 
وجزيت الجنه ع هذا المجهود


----------



## أبوعبدالله (18 مايو 2009)

اكيد طبعاً لان كل اصدار فيه 
What is New
لو عايز تعرف اشياء من الجديد في 2010

http://www.rickyjordan.com/2009/02/solidworks-2010-the-quick-list.html

سأبدأ في الدورة عند نزول الاصدار الجديد ، اما امر النسخة التجريبية فهو شورى بيننا 
نشتغل على التجريبية ولا ننتظر النسخة الكاملة ، اما أنا أرى انتظار النسخة الكاملة حتى تعم الفائدة اكثر 
والاخ محمد ميكانو هذه الدورات مجانية ، وسأذكر لكم في الدورة الشركة التي ساعدتني .

لكن المهم الآن نجمع اسئلة وترسلها [email protected]


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي ابو العريف لردك السريع واريد ان اعرف هل استطيع عمل simulation لتربينه رياح علي الsolid wroks
ليس مجرد رسم التربينه فقط ولكن الstresses علي الريشه وتوزيع الضغوط واضعف النقاط الموجوده علي الريش 

فانا استخدم الsolid works انا معي دورة essential في البرنامج (solidworks)
واحترف استخدام برنامج رسم اخر اسمهsketch up واستطيع رسم اي جزء علي برنامجsketch upوتصديره الي برنامجsolid worksوهذه هي اخر عمل قمت به وكانت الفكرة في الرسمه هي عمل الجنزير للدبابه ثم قمت عمل هيكل مبسطه لها كي يكتمل الشكل نوعا ما .لكن الهدف كان في ان اصنع الجنزير 
كما قمت بعمل رسومات لسفن من وحي خيالي وكذلك ايضا لبيتي الخاص فقت قمت برسم البيت بالكامل ثلاثي الابعاد وكذلك ايضا بوضع الاثاث واليك الصورة


----------



## محمد القطان 1 (18 مايو 2009)

شكككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## أبوعبدالله (19 مايو 2009)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> شكرا اخي ابو العريف لردك السريع واريد ان اعرف هل استطيع عمل simulation لتربينه رياح علي الsolid wroks
> ليس مجرد رسم التربينه فقط ولكن الstresses علي الريشه وتوزيع الضغوط واضعف النقاط الموجوده علي الريش
> 
> فانا استخدم الsolid works انا معي دورة essential في البرنامج (solidworks)
> ...


ما تريده موجود بالفعل وكان حتى 2008 يلبي رغبتك 
COSMOSFloWorks
وقد صنعت كتابا
cosmosworks 2007

تناول فصل منه هذا الموضوع وممكن تلاقي الكتاب هنا
http://eng2all.com/vb/t6025.html
أو هنا
http://mateng.110mb.com/index.php?entry=entry081022-140738
لكن بداية من 2009 اصبحت هذه الادوات موجودة في اصل السوليد وورك وتسمى
solidworks flow simulation
ما عليك الا ان تختارها في 
tools
ثم
add-ins
وذلك في حالة اعدادك للنسخة
premium 2009
انظر المرفقات
ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## أبوعبدالله (19 مايو 2009)

أو خد الرابط ده
http://www.4shared.com/file/55891200/1159f0a1/COSMOS_Arabic_Book.html?dirPwdVerified=4483442c


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (19 مايو 2009)

الف شكر يا اخي 
وانا بانتظار فاعليات الدورة وانتظرها بشوق كبيرر
جزيت الجنه


----------



## hassan zakaria (19 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير والهي يرزقك الجنة ويبيض وجهك يوم لا ظل الا ظله


----------



## bido-egy (20 مايو 2009)

هوا غالبا اغلب الناس ملمة بالسوليد فانا شايف ان الدورة دي تبقى احترافية .... الا اذا حضرتك شايف انها تبدأ من ال essential ده يرجع ليك ويرجع لمدى اهتمام الناس على الدورة دي 

اهم حاجة ياريت تركز عليها ال drawings تقريبا دي من الحاجات المهمة جد ا والناس بتستقل بيها ومحدش بيتقن تخريج الرسومات الا قليل 

وبرضو ال simulation عشان مهمة في عرض المنتج اللى انت رسمته 

تالت حاجة ال rending وتحسين اظهار الصور وهجاول ارفع صورة لمكنة الدرفلة اللى عملتها انا ومجموعة زمايلي الصورة لمكنة درفلة اسياخ حديد تسليح


----------



## أبوعبدالله (20 مايو 2009)

bido-egy قال:


> هوا غالبا اغلب الناس ملمة بالسوليد فانا شايف ان الدورة دي تبقى احترافية .... الا اذا حضرتك شايف انها تبدأ من ال essential ده يرجع ليك ويرجع لمدى اهتمام الناس على الدورة دي
> 
> اهم حاجة ياريت تركز عليها ال drawings تقريبا دي من الحاجات المهمة جد ا والناس بتستقل بيها ومحدش بيتقن تخريج الرسومات الا قليل
> 
> ...


كلام تمام علشان كدة بفكر ابدأ بـ Advanced أو الـ Drawing
وممكن حضرتك تقترح لنا جدول من باب الشورى وعايز رأي الناس في PhotoWorks تبقى مع اسطوانة الـ Advanced ولا نخليها لوحدها او مع simulation وكذلك الـ PDMWorks وادارة الملفات


----------



## bido-egy (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا لحضرتك على سرعة التفاعل ... انا كان غرضى ان الدورة دي لو بدأت من الاول خالص هتبقى زيها وزي بقية الدورات اللى بتبدأ وللاسف اصحابها مبيكملوش للاخر لظروف الشغل طبعا عشان كدة نبدأ من الadvanced الاول يعني في اوامر الناس بتجهلها رغم انها ممكن تختصر عليك خطوات كتير مثلا في ناس مش مقتنعا انها تعمل ال hole بال hole wizard وبيعملوها دايرة واكسترود كات ...طب ليه 
كمان كل سنة ال SW بيبقى احسن بكتير عن اللى قبله ... المهم نبدأ ان شاء الله بأوامر الرسم الغير مستخدمة بكثرة او اللى الناس بتبعد عنها ... او بمعنى اصح نعمل مقدمة كدة عن الاخطاء الشائعة اللى الناس بتستخدم بيها السوليد زي المثال السابق اللى انا قلته كدة ... 

بعد كدة عايزين يكون كل كلامنا في ال assembly لا غالبا ( وده من وجهة نظري ) الناس بتوصل لشكل المنتج بطريقة او بأخرى لان الرسم سهل انما التجميع بيبدأ يحصل فيه كل المشاكل 

بعد الكلام عن التجميع بقدر ما نستطيع من التفاصيل نتكلم عن ال motion work وازاي نعمل simulation احترافي ... لان الناس بتبص على فيديوهات وبتنبهر ومهماش متخيلين انهم يقدروا يعملوا الحاجات دي ولكن ناقصهم ال finish عشان كدة عايزين برضو ناخد ال photoworks لانه مهم جداجدا في اظهار المنتج تخيل مكنة الدرفلة دي مكنش معمولها rending اكيد كانت هتبقى باهتة ومحد هيبصلها اكتر من ثانيتين انما دلوقتى تحب تتفرج على التفاصيل 

بعد ده كله احنا عايزين نخرج المنتج بتاعنا في صورة لوح لان دي خاسية اساسية في برامج التصميم وده سبب اختراعها اصلا انى اعمل الحاجة 3d واعملها 2d prjection لان في تصميمات صعب تتخيلها 2d . 

الناس في ال drawing ترزع المساقط وخلاص ولا تهتم بدامينشن ولا نوع الفونت المستخدم ولا POM عشان كدة الناتج بيبقى وحش وبيعتقدو انه عيب في برنامج التصميم ويقلك الاتوكاد احسن منه رغم ان ده حاجة وده حاجة تانية خالص ... اسف للكلام الطويل ده وعشان اختصر ...انا اقترح الاتى ( واتمنى يبقى في اقتراحات كتير مش 10 يقترحوا والباقى مستنيين ) 

1- الموديول الاول : مقدمة وشرح لمبادئ الدورة وانها ستكون مخصصة لمن يمتلك معرفة متوسطة بال SW اي انها تحتاج ان يكون الشخص في مستوى ال INTERMEDIATE ويفضل عمل موضوع مصاحب لموضوع الدورة يقام فيه برفع اعمال تصميمية ولكن بترتيب منسق مع صاحب الموضوع عشان انا متوفع اللى هيحصل ناس كتير هترفع اعمالها وصاحجب الموضوع معندوش وقت يقوموا يشتموا ويقولوا محدش بيرد علينا ليه ويموت الموضوع ومحدش يستفاد يقوم صاحب الموضوع يلاقى مفيش اقبال فيقفل الموضوع يعني يبقى مرة في كل اسبوع يعرض عمل تصميمي لاي عضو ويا حبذا لو نعمل استفتاء على العمل ده 

2- الموديول الثاني : يبقى فيها كلام عن بعض الاومر المجهولة للمصممين مثلا في ناس متعرفش امر doom او flex. مع انهم بيحلو مشاكل كتير جدا ... مثلا او أمر ال separate وال copy بيسهل كتير وبيختصر الوقت 
ولو عرفنا ندي في المرحلة دي عن ال sheet metal working يبقى خير مع انى افضل انها تكون ليها دورة لوحدها زي ما الشركات بتعمل لانها فعلا مستقلة بذاتها ... والموديول ده ممكن يبقى على 4 حصص 

3- الموديول التالت : نخش في على عالم ال assembly واللى الناس تجهل فيه خواص كتيرة جدا وكل سنة السوليد ووركس بيزود mate feature جديد وبيزود خواص جديدة .... ممكن الموديول ده برضو 4 حصص او على حسب ده مجرد اقتراح مبدئي 

4- الموديول الرابع : بعد ما رسمنا وجمعنا نبدأ بقى نظهر الشغل ده ونجمله ونوضبه عشان الناس تعرف تشوفه وتقدر التعب ده ... لما بيعملو عربية مبيقلش ماتورها كذا ولا الجيربوكس بتاعها كذا اول حاجة بيوريك الالوان والكراسي الجليد وانظمة الصوت وقد ايه العربية جميلة وبعدين يقول بقى مواصفات العربية للمتخصصين او للمهتمين ... فعشان كدة الموديول ده يبقى مخصص لل motion works وال photoworks وده من رأيي حصتين كفاية ... 

5- الموديول الخامس : شرح خاصية ال drawing وازاي نعمل مساقط ونتحكم في الابعاد وازاي مساقط احترافية مش نرمى ال3 مساقط ونجري ازاي نعمل ال bills of material او ما يسمى اختصارا بال 
BOM وده حصتين برضو 

الموديول السادس : البرامج الممكن الحاقها بال SW مثلا انا وانا بصمم مشورعى احتجت اعمل تروس كتير لان الجير بوكس بتاعى كان بيتطلب 15 ترس من نوع herringbone وطبعا ده مش موجود في ال toolbox بتاع ال سوليد ومش متوافر على 3d*******ial فزميل ليا ادانى برنامج اسمه gear trax وفي واحد تاني برضو اسمه cam trax ودول بيعملوا تروس بسرعة جدا وبيبعتهوا للSW جاهزة وكنت بعمل مشروع تاني واحتجت اعمل فيه worm gear ولولا الله ثم البرنامج ده مكنتش عرفت اعمله لانه كمان عملى تجميعة التروس 

ياريت اكون قدمت إفادة ولو قليلة ... ولكن اتمنى تكون الدورة دي على مستوى عالى جدا ... لاننا مش اي حد احنا مهندسين عرب 

واخر حاجة احب اقول ان احنا ممكن نتعلم طريقة للتفكير انما محدش يقدر يساعدنا على التفكير نفسه الا انفسنا 

سلام


----------



## أكرم إدريس (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ...

لا يسعني ان الا ان اقول جزاك الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بك الامة 
اخي الحبيب ... لااريد ان اعلق كثيرا فلا كلام يقال بعد كلام الاخوة 
ولكن رجائي الحار ان يخرج مستوى الدورة من الاساسيات التي تعج بها المنتديات 
الى ان نصل الاساليب المتقدمة في التصميم والمحاكاة 
نريد ما هو طريف ونادر وبعض الامور التي قد تخفى على العديد من مستخدمي سوليد وورك
يعني اعجبني جدا الجنزير في احد المشاركات .. لكن يا ريت لو نعرف كيف ترسم شبيه له ونركبه على آليه
كذلك الmates الميكانيكية وواستخدام Toolbox في عمل الكامات والتجاويف 
وكل ما ترونه مناسبة مما فتحه الله عليكم في هذه البرمجية الرائعة 

جزيتم عنا كل خير


----------



## أبوعبدالله (21 مايو 2009)

*شكرا للإهتمام*

أفكار جميلة وهكذا الشورى توتي ثمارها ، انا شايف كلامكم كله تمام لذلك سنبدأ ان شاء الله بالاشياء المتقدمة ، وان شاء الله لو منزلش 2010 على شهر7 لأن شهر 6 معنديش وقت فيه ، هنبدأ على 2009 ولما ينزل 2010 نبقى نعمل درس اسمة
What is New in SolidWorks 2010
وده هيبقى درس للمتقدمين أيضا لان المبتدئ مبتفرقش معاه قوي​ 

اريد المزيد من الافكار والأسئلة حتى نخرج للعالم بشئ يقترب من المثالية
​


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (21 مايو 2009)

احنا طلعنا بلديات ابو العريف 
انا كمان من الشرقيه __ ههيا


----------



## فتوح (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وفي انتظار الدورة


----------



## أبوعبدالله (21 مايو 2009)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> احنا طلعنا بلديات ابو العريف
> انا كمان من الشرقيه __ ههيا


 يا أهلا بيك ده شئ يشرفني


----------



## bido-egy (21 مايو 2009)

طيب الحصول على نسخة البرنامج هيتم ازاي لان انا مش لاقى نسخة 2009 نضيفة ونسخة 2010 هتكون لسة جديدة فأكيد هنستنى شهرين ولا تلاتة على ما تنزل نسخة متكركة .... ولا حضرتك ايه رايك ؟


----------



## ايمن الكبره (23 مايو 2009)

ا*لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع جميل جدا وياريت الاستمرار
وسيكون اول منتدى يوجد به تعليم SolidWorks بالعربى واتمنى الاهتمام من صاحب الموضوع
اما بالنسبه للدخول فى advanced سيكون عدم اهتمام للمبتدئين ومن جهه اخرى ستزيد الاسئله 
عن كيف تم عمل هذا الخطوة ومن اين فيكون من الافضل البدايه من الصفر ...
وهذا من وجهة نظرى الخاصه​*


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (23 مايو 2009)

ما تيجو نبدأ يا جماعة بأي حاجة كده
اسئلة ونبدأ نجاوب عليها ونتناقش فيها
ايه رأيكم ابدأ:
نتكلم شوية عن Smart Component:

يعني ايه Smart Component وازاي ممكن نعملو في سوليد ووركس؟
ينفع نضيف فيتشر اسمها Cust With surface مع سمارت كمبوننت ولا لا؟
طيب لو عندنا Multibody Part يبنفع يبقى فيه سمارت كمبوننت؟
يعني ايه Auto Size المجودة في سمارت كمبوننت؟
وأخيرا:
هو فيه برامج كاد تانية فيه امر زي سمارت كمبوننت؟


----------



## السيد شعيب (24 مايو 2009)

ياريت اعرف ازى انزل القرس لانى فى حاجة ماسة اليه


----------



## bido-egy (24 مايو 2009)

LoveSolidWorks قال:


> ما تيجو نبدأ يا جماعة بأي حاجة كده
> اسئلة ونبدأ نجاوب عليها ونتناقش فيها
> ايه رأيكم ابدأ:
> نتكلم شوية عن Smart Component:
> ...



والله انا كان عندى مشاكل في ال smart component لما كنت بعمل التقوب بال hole wizard واخش على ال سمارت كومبوننت مبيرضاش يغير نوع المسمار ...يعني بيغيرها من القايمة ولكن بيحط اللى على مزاجه برضه ومبيرضاش يحط وردة ولا صامولة ...كمان في حاجة تانية ازاي احط وردة تحت راس المسمار يعني في upper stack


----------



## atef4all (29 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس

أنا بقترح ان حضتك لا تنتظر اصدار 2010 ورأيي تبدأ على طول من 2009
وتخليك في الحاجات ال advanced

أنا كنت ناوي اعمل حاجة زي كده ولكن هبدأ من البدايات خالص وكنت هعمل على اصدار 2008
فكده مكن استأذن حضرتك اننا نتعاون مع بعض وأنا اشرح الessential وال drawing وحضرتك تبدأ في الadvancd assembly والحاجات اللي بعدها
بحيث نبقى غطينا أكبر شريحة فاللي يحب يبدأ من الاول هيلاقي واللي يحب يكمل ويعلى بمستواه هيلاقي

أنا بفضل الله منذ 3 سنوات وانا ادرس البرنامج في أماكن مختلفة والحمد لله شرحت كلا من الessential وكتير من الadvanced 
لكني حابب لما ابدأ في الشرح ابدأ بال essential

وياريت لو حضرتك ترشح برنامج للتسجيل من على الكمبيوتر يكون مناسب

وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (30 مايو 2009)

بارك الله لك اخي العزيز


----------



## bido-egy (30 مايو 2009)

طيب يا جماعة اقترح ان الشرح يكون على فيديوهات صوت وصورة عشان سهولة التعامل وسهولة وصول المعلومة 

وفيه على ال youtube سلسلة فيديوهات اسمها solid professor ممكن تشوفو الناس شغالة ازاي


----------



## bido-egy (30 مايو 2009)

atef4all قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس
> 
> أنا بقترح ان حضتك لا تنتظر اصدار 2010 ورأيي تبدأ على طول من 2009
> وتخليك في الحاجات ال advanced
> ...



ده اقتراح حلو انا معاك فيه بحيث الضغط ميبقاش على واحد بعينه وكمان ممكن يكون واحد فايته حاجة في ال essential ... توكلوا على بركة الله


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخى الفاضل أبوالعريف بارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك وبعلمك وأتمنى التواصل معك لأنى مطالب بتعلم الكوزمس من صاحب العمل فهل ممكن ان أتشرف بالتواصل معك أم لا؟


----------



## أبوعبدالله (8 يونيو 2009)

آآآآآآآآآآســــــــــــــــــــــــــف للإنــــــــــــــقـــــــــــــــــــــطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاع

1- بالنسبة لعمل الاسطوانات التعليمية وتسجيل الشاشة صوت وصورة فانا افضل برنامج camtasia studio وانا استخدمه وهو ما انوي تسجيل هذه لدورة به


2- بالنسبة لـ cosmos فهناك كتاب عربي من اعدادي موجود هنا www.yousolid.com وكذلك المانوال موجود في المنتدى تحت اسم simulation

3- بالنسبة لـ Smart component

لو عندك موتور بيتركب على كل ماكينة بتصممها كل مرة بتعمل القاعدة component والثقوب feature وذلك على حسب ابعاد المكان الذي يركب فيه الموتور autosize
ريح نفسك واستخدم Smart Component
بجعل الجزء سمارت يمكنك عند استدعاؤه استخدام الاجزاء والسمات المرفقة معه ، كذلك يمكنك عمل configuration بابعاد مختلفة وباستخدام autosize يختار البرنامج الابعاد المناسبة للمكان الذي يركب فية الموتور .
ولا تستخدم هذه الاداة مع Multibody Part
ولاتستخدم معها السمة Cut with Surface

ولتغيير المسمار عند عمل Insert Smart Comonent لا تختار المسمار ثم ضعه بعد ذلك بنفسك

نستكمل مرة اخرى .................... السلام عليكم ........


----------



## eng_mohamed24 (9 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والله حاجة جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وان شاء الله فى زيادة ان شاء الله


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (10 يونيو 2009)

مجهود هايل يا ابو العريف واللهي 
وربنا يوفقك 
والموضوع متميز والمشاركات هايلة 

ايه رأيكم نكمل موضوع الأسئلة ؟
وندخل في موضوع تاني غير smart Component
ونتكلم عن ال Weldments مثلا
هو ما فيش غير Standard Profiles الموجودة دي اللي بتنزل مع سوليد ووركس؟
وازاي اعمل انا Profile خاص بي بالأبعاد واحفظو؟
وازاي ممكن احول Part معمول Weldments إلى Assembly؟
الاهم من كده:
لو عايز جزء واحد من الفايل اللي انا عملتو Weldment اعملو View في الـ Drawing علشان اجيب تفاصيلو 
هل يا ترى لازم اخد كل Body لوحدو واعملو Drawing منفصل، ولا فيه حاجة اسهل من كده؟

والمزيد من الأسئلة في المره القادمة بس ممكن تبقى عن Sheet Metal
يعطيكم العافية


----------



## ابن النسر (11 يونيو 2009)

والله يا جماعه انا في انتظار الدورة دي بفارغ الصبر لاني بجد انا بعشق السوليد وورك بس المشكلة عندي اني فعلا ناقصني حاجات كثيير زيما قال المهندس bido-egy لانها فعلا حاجات مهمه يعني فعلا في ناس كثيير بتعرف ترسم على السوليد ورك بس المشكلة لانهم في الفينش مش عارفين يطلعوا شكل رووعه انا هبقى احط صورة لمشروع التخرج بتاعي انا وزمايلي انا اللي كنت متخصص جزئية الرسم بالسوليد وورك لاني كنت والحمدلله احسن واحد ملم بالسوليد شوية بالاضافة طبعا للعمل معاهم في المشروع العملي في الورش بس المشكلة اني فعلا بعد لما خلصت المشروع حبيت اطلع الصور زي ماكينة الدرفله كده معرفتش بصراحة وطلع شكلها باهت كده ومش حلو بس ما باليد حيله اضطريت اني احطهم في كتاب المشروع بالشكل الباهت وخلاص 
الصور دي ماكينة قياس عدم الاتزان في الاجسام الدواره زي "الشافت والدرافيل والتربينات "





















زي ما انتو شايفين الصور باهته ومش عجباني بس الحمد لله مستوره 

اتمنى ان الدوره دي تبدأ بسرعة وكمان ياريت لينكات نضيفه للبرنامج الاصدار 2009 عشان مش عندي 
وشكرا​


----------



## atef4all (13 يونيو 2009)

أخي ماشاء الله تصميمك جميل
وعبال ما نبدأ الدورة ان شاء الله

لتجميل رسوماتك بنستخدم حاجة اسمها 
Render

ودي هتلاقيها لما تضيفها الاول من
Tools --> add-Ins --> photoworks

لما هتضيفها هتلاقي في قائمة جدية منسدلة اسمها
photoworks

اختار منها 
Render لتجميل الصورة

أو 
Render to file
لتجميل الصورة وحفظها على هيئة صورة

ويمكنك التحكم في جمال الصورة من خلال

material
و
scene

وغيرها 

أو من ةخلال
Render wizard 
على طول

إن شاء الله اعمل تسجيل فديو لشرح هذه الخطوات - قريبا


----------



## ابن النسر (14 يونيو 2009)

مشتكر جدا ليك يا atef4all على الشرح الجميل بتاعك لتحسين الصور 
ومستني منك الفديو عن قريب 
شكرا ليك مره تانيه


----------



## aamer (19 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور على ذكر الكتاب يا بشمهندس*

2- بالنسبة لـ cosmos فهناك كتاب عربي من اعدادي موجود هنا www.yousolid.com وكذلك المانوال موجود في المنتدى تحت اسم simulation




مشكور يا بشمهندس عمر


----------



## أكرم إدريس (19 يوليو 2009)

سلام عليكم

حصل ايه بخصوص الدورة ؟؟ 

ما زلنا ننتظر


----------



## eng_2010ali (19 يوليو 2009)

ممكن طريقة رسم double volute pumps

طريقة رسمه 2d ثم 3d


----------



## جــامح (20 يوليو 2009)

مبادرة جمييييييلة يا أبو العريف.....وارجو ان تكتب في ميزان حسناتك
سؤالي...انا اخذت دورة في SolidWorks 2003
والصراحة....نسيت اشياء كثيرة فيه...نظرا لاستخدامي له ايام الجامعة فقط.
انا مهتم اني ارجع واتعلمه من جديد...وطبعا على النسخ الاحدث
ماهي نصيحتك؟؟؟
هل هناك اختلافات كثيرة بين النسخ....وهلى اقدر انضم معاكم في ال advance


----------



## نيوجرسي (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم النسخة نزلت وانا شفتها في منتدى المهندس كوم واذا حبيت ادخل للمنتدى واتفرج عليها لاني بالاصل انا عامل دورة سوليد وورك وشكرا لكم


----------



## jihadjan (21 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر على كلا انا اعطي دورات السوليد اتمنى لكل من يرغب بالسؤال ان يبعث بسؤاله وانشاء الله ارد عليه


----------



## eng_2010ali (21 يوليو 2009)

ممكن طريقة رسم double volute pumps

طريقة رسمه 2d ثم 3d


----------



## أحمد دعبس (18 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس
وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك
وإحنا فى انتظارك​*


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (20 أغسطس 2009)

نحن ننتظر هذه الشروح المهمة بفارغ الصبر فياليتكم تسرعوا برفعها حتى نستفيد منها


----------



## kemomatrix (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ياارب يسر الحال لكل اللى هيشارك بالشرح فى الدوره 

علشان تبدا انا معرفش اى حاجه عن السوليد واتمنى انى استفيد من الشرح ان شاء الله

بالتوفيق للجميع 
وفى انتظار الشروحات 

وجزاكم الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## mahmoud ahmed ali (8 أكتوبر 2009)

thanx man


----------



## khalooood37 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا... واضح من الكلام ان في مجهودات جبارة بس ياريت الحماسه متقلش مع الوقت
في انتظار الجديد...


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (12 يناير 2010)

محتاج بشدة للرقم السري لبرنامج camtsia 6 مع جزيل الشكر سلفا


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (7 أبريل 2010)

هل موضوع الدورة مات ولا لسه فيه أمل
أنا عندي روابط تحميل متعددة لبرنامج السوليد ووركس 2010 وكما سيرفس باك 1
ياريت الأحباب يبدأوا فعلاً في الدورة


----------



## م. محمد رمضان (8 أبريل 2010)

I have been waiting for this for a long time now, I'm starting to believe that this man is lieing about it.


----------



## modyshe (22 مايو 2010)

شاكر جداً محمود الشيمى ..هندسة عين شمس ...سيراميكا كليوباترا جروب


----------



## alharbi3d (22 مايو 2010)

الأخ احمد نعم يمكنك عمل مودلينج وسموليشن بشكل ممتاز يوجد موضوع لي عن الأسئلة المتعلقة بالسوليد وركس اكتب فيه سؤالك وأنا أجيبك إن شاء الله


----------



## أبوعبدالله (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*التمس لأخيك عذراً*

الى الذين يتهمونني بالكذب او ما الى ذلك
لقد كنت انوي عمل الدورة بالفعل لكنكم لا تعلمون ما حدث لي من ظروف لم تمكني من انهاء هذا العمل فأتمنى أن تلتمسوا لي العذر بدلاً من اتهامي

لقد جرحني سبي بالكذب وكلما فكرت في السبب لم اجده لقد كنت سأسجل الدورة بدون أجر ولم انصب على أحد وأخذت منه مال فما الداعي الى هذه الألفاظ الجارحة وما تهمتي 

التهمة : أني كنت أنوي أن أفعل خير​


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

يجماعه المهندس عمر شرح قبل كده سوليد 2006 وكان شرح جميل جدا 

ومن معرفتي اشخصيه بالمهندس عمر لم اعرف عنه الكذب ابدا 

وظروفه لايعلمها الا الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروع جميل
نتمنى أن يحقق الفائدة


----------



## m.nawar (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## jere (27 يناير 2011)

hi


----------



## عمرو فاروق ربيع (4 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عايش (4 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي ابو عبدالله

"اللي ما بعرفك بجهلك" زي ما بقول المثل

وانت مشاركاتك بالمنتدى تشهد لك بصدقك


----------



## مصر النيل (24 مارس 2011)

هل سوف تعمل هذه الدورة يا مهندس ولا لا
وياريت اى مهندس تانى يحب يعمل اى حاجة يكون مجهز الحاجة دى للرفع ويبدى يعلن عنها ....مع الاحترام للجميع


----------



## obied allah (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم نرجو من الله ان يعين المهندس ابو عبد الله وان يجعله يبدأ فى هذا الانجاز الذى سيفيد كل طالب او مهندس ان شاء الله


----------



## هلام الغرب (26 مارس 2011)

مبادرة طيبة ونرجو ان تكون فى اسرع وقت وبالتوفيق والله المستعان


----------



## mr-abdulaziz (26 مارس 2011)

مبادرة طيبة .. نتمنى ان تتمها على خير ... بإنتظارك
ونسأل الله العلي القدير .. ان يسهل لك أمورك


----------



## كريم انور محمد (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmed malik (10 مايو 2011)

الاخوان الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وفقكم الله انصرة الاسلام,والمسلمين , اما بعد لدى مشكلة فى سوليدوركس نسخة 2008 وهي أن خلفية النسخة ليس كما هي فى المراجع او بمعني اصح أن جزء defauit وpart غير موجودين فى الصفحة الرئيسية للبرنامج . ارجو التوضيح .

وشكراً


----------



## atef4all (10 مايو 2011)

ahmed malik قال:


> الاخوان الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وفقكم الله انصرة الاسلام,والمسلمين , اما بعد لدى مشكلة فى سوليدوركس نسخة 2008 وهي أن خلفية النسخة ليس كما هي فى المراجع او بمعني اصح أن جزء defauit وpart غير موجودين فى الصفحة الرئيسية للبرنامج . ارجو التوضيح .
> 
> وشكراً



لو حضرتك عاوز تضيف حاجة
ممكن تعمل كليك يمين على اي تاب ( زي features-sketch...)
وتختار الحاجت اللي ناقصة عندك


----------



## obied allah (10 مايو 2011)

الاخ ابو عبد الله 
عفوا وف وعدك


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (21 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اتمنى على السادة المهتمين تزويدب بامثلة خطوة خطوة عن استخدام Event based motion في Solidworks
والسلام عليكم


----------



## رامى محرم (6 يونيو 2011)

ياجماعة انا مليش علاقة بالكمبيوتر كتير وكل اللي عاوزه شرح للسوليد ورك بالعربي واللي يقدر يساعدني له جزيل الشكر ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر


----------



## abonory (22 يونيو 2011)

اللهم علمنا بما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا 
شكرا لكم


----------



## ahmed malik (26 يونيو 2011)

اتقي الله يا عمر .


----------



## sabadido (27 يونيو 2011)

merci


----------



## م/محمدحماد (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ممكن يكون اول درس في الدورة هي كيفية تسطيب البرنامج لانه صعب


----------



## ahmed al moslem (10 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت تمدونا ببعض التمارين على السوليد وركس للتدريب وشكرا


----------



## m.gamal1 (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبوعبدالله (24 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
لقد قام اخي احمد عايش - الاردن بعمل دورة عربي فيديو 2010 ليضع عن كتفي هذا الحمل حتى الآن تم تحميل حوالي 46 درس من اجمالي 100 على قناته دروس رائعة 
http://www.youtube.com/user/EngAhmadAyesh?ob=0
لا تنسوا قبل التحميل رفع الجودة الى 720P HD*


----------



## marooo2010 (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع وفيديوهات ممتازة


----------



## أبوعبدالله (25 مارس 2012)

*وجزاك أخي الفاضل
جزى الله أخانا المهندس احمد عايش خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناته ونفع به*


----------



## ابن الضاد (31 مارس 2012)

ارجو من الاخوة التوضيح والتعريف عن هذا البرنامج ومجال استخداماته .....ولكم جزيل الشكر 

فى الحقيقة ماعندنا فكرة واضحه عنه

ولكم كل الشكر


----------

